# Saving photos from an Adobe Flash Player Slideshow



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Does anyone know a way to save the photos from an Adobe Flash Player Slideshow on a website (besides screenshotting each picture)?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Found this for free but I assume you'll need to be able to save the flash show to your computer first? Haven't used it but review score is good. Homepage link has more info.

http://www.vicman.net/downloads/dir/SWF-Picture-Extractor/40363.html


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

It depends if the images are embedded in the flash file, or if the flash is showing images in a directory.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I tryed that SWF Picture Extractor and it did let you get some parts but also lots of things never showed up and then on some flash it did not get any images.
I got SWF Opener that is great for viewing flash and playing flash games or most if you can save the game and not just get the player from the site or a ad at the being. 
But I can move the slider tru frames on some flash or just keep clicking the play. 
Not all things you can do can you you do it on all flash games but if you can stop things at the part you want then you can take a screeb shot. You can also change the size of the flash and the background color. 
Changing background color can make it more easy to edit out the background if you got a image program that has like a magic erase where you just click a color and it's erased and then crop it and save your image.


----------

